# Anyone tried the new Ridgid mini tubing cutter?



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

I was wondering what was taking them so long. I saw one in Home Depot and I really think they missed the mark on this one. It cuts 1/2" and 3/4". So more moving parts to fail, and oversized for tight cuts on 1/2".

I've been using Reeds for the last 5 years and I love them, other than cutter wheel life. Usually only get +-20 cuts before the wheel looks like shark teeth.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-...Adjustable-Copper-Tubing-Cutter-C34/303528711


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Never used one of them gadgets. I'm not going to buy one either. Looks like a diy cutter.

I have the original style cutter from ridgid (3 different minis) 2 medium and 2 different large cutters.

My blades on them have been on for 24 years! Mind you I didn't do copper 
on a regular basis and there is only one blade I replaced recently as it was dull.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

spamispeople said:


> I was wondering what was taking them so long. I saw one in Home Depot and I really think they missed the mark on this one. It cuts 1/2" and 3/4". So more moving parts to fail, and oversized for tight cuts on 1/2".
> 
> I've been using Reeds for the last 5 years and I love them, other than cutter wheel life. Usually only get +-20 cuts before the wheel looks like shark teeth.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-...Adjustable-Copper-Tubing-Cutter-C34/303528711




yup. portaband all day long copper and pvc up to 2”
bought one for my sparky too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Only 20 cuts before you destroy your wheel?!? You are trying to go too fast. I have the same wheel in my cutters for years and I cut a lot of copper. Don't try to go through in like 3 rotations. My boss does this and ends up crushing the copper a little and there is more to ream.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

Tango said:


> Never used one of them gadgets. I'm not going to buy one either. Looks like a diy cutter.
> 
> I have the original style cutter from ridgid (3 different minis) 2 medium and 2 different large cutters.
> 
> ...



Never used the rigid model but I have used the lenox brand one and they actually work fairly well. I mostly use them in very tight spots like when I am cutting out old shower vales and the stud is right next to the water lines.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Florida Plumber said:


> I mostly use them in very tight spots like when I am cutting out old shower vales and the stud is right next to the water lines.


When space is real tight and a risk the cutter falls in the wall I prefer my lennox mini hack saw.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I did not check out the link before my original post. After looking and watching the video, my first post doesn't apply to these type cutters. I was referring to normal cutters that you turn the knob to cut more.

I've never used those style cutters. I did look at them, along with other small cutters. I ended up going with this BrassCraft one. It had the smallest dimensions of the ones I was comparing while still being able to cut up to 1", even though they say only up to 7/8". They get in some pretty tight spots. They seem to be smaller than the style in the link.

If too close for these then it's hacksaw time for me.


----------

